# MBGFC Jr. Angler report MSyellowfin



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Fished the MBGFC Jr. Angler event this past Saturday with my wife and youngest daughter (older daughter is in Africa for summer working in an orphanage before heading off to college in the fall) and my sister and her two kids as well as my brother. As always MBGFC puts on an excellent tournament! I believe I heard they had 112 entrants. 13 billfish were caught as well as lots of nice wahoo, tuna and dolphin. Really really great event! 
We chose to stay close and fish the Nipple to Elbow region. When we arrived at the Nipple the scattered grass made fishing tough so moved down towards the Elbow. About ½ between the Nipple and Elbow along the 3-400 fathom line there were places the grass had formed up allowing us to fish. Around 10 AM my 15 yr old niece Sydney caught a nice blue marlin. Took almost an hour to land the fish as it was all up in tons of grass. There were times our line was one way and the fish a complete other due to being caught up in major grass. Fortunately the line held and we were able to catch the fish. First blue on the new boat to boot!! 
A couple hours later my 17 yr old daughter Robin caught a real nice wahoo while we were high speeding down the same line. 
When it was all done and said, my niece came in 3rd in catch and release and my daughter won the wahoo division and took home a new Ipad as a prize. 
Everyone had a great time and is ready to go do it again!!


My niece hooked up on a blue










She looks a little different after an hour of battle!! Most of the liquid is mis placed Gatorade!










Grass played havoc big time!!! My nephew did a great job trying to keep line clean











Blue boat side!













My daughter fighting her wahoo












Her wahoo










Brief video of the two to fish, (can you tell we were excited about the wahoo!!)










Robert


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great fishing Robert, what a way to get the first blue in a tournament, and thats a stud hoo fo shure!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome! Love the second pic of the young lady fighting the Blue! 

Congrats on the Blue and Stud Wahoo.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Robert, looked like a great time. Congrats on the Blue, that wahoo is a stud.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that's what it is all about !!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to the anglers & the crew GREAT JOB !


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice Capt., stud hoo for sure. I like when your sister said the wahoo was bigger than her white!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

What was the weight of the wahoo??


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

congrats and great to finally meet you as well


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> What was the weight of the wahoo??



73 lbs. I was convinced it was going to be over 80, shows you how many that big I have seen!! Ha ha!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great show! Glad you were able to put your name on the leader board. Catch em up!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Great work Robert and family!!! Does it get any better than that?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics. That is a stud hoo.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

This was one of the best report weekends I've seen in a while! Hopefully it all keeps up for us......good job guys!!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> 73 lbs. I was convinced it was going to be over 80, shows you how many that big I have seen!! Ha ha!


Wow!! That's a stud!!....I was thinking 80 lbs too.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats awesome. It's great how you involve your family in fishing. Nice fish as well!


----------

